# Do Not Stack



## cda (Jan 26, 2018)

S-1 or S-2??

Or B- box


----------



## fatboy (Jan 26, 2018)

B is the red herring........just cuz it looks like a B ox.............S-1 all day long......recent thread discusses sprinklering also.......upholstered furniture.


----------



## SilasKern (Jan 30, 2018)

Now, that's something you don't see every day.
________________________________________________________________________________________
Building Code Researcher and Photographer at Petstreetmall


----------



## classicT (Jan 30, 2018)

What are the thoughts on calling the "box" portion a B occupancy and the storage area an S-1?

B and S-1 do not require separation (Table 508.4) and the leasing office (the box) would not be used for storage (presumably, no floor plan).


----------



## fatboy (Jan 30, 2018)

I would probably just consider it an incidental use. I doubt it exceeds 10% on the S-1 area.


----------

